# Hi



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

been lurking a while, though I should post though









Lots of great posts on here and lots of great info.

Had a Delonghi Nespresso machine for a while, but about 8 months ago, bought a Chemex, Hario Skerton Grinder and some HasBean coffee and haven't looked back.

In fact thanks to Philips doing 40% off I bought a Gaggia Classic, and the Nespresso is on eBay (not used it for a while (a year maybe)

Now I just need to do more research on the Gaggia/tweaks and get an electric grinder, been eyeing up the Eureka Mignon and maybe a bottomless portafilter?

any advice to get the best from the classic are welcome

Thanks

Marc


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Marc. Make a new grinder your first priority - will pay you back in spades in terms of good coffee.


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks TSK


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I think the new Classics ship with the pressurised basket for pods. If you want to use it with ground coffee, it may be worth investigating now and if necessary, ordering an unpressurised basket.

It may also be worth investigation the OPV mod while you are waiting.


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers Norvin, I think your right, looking over the Gaggia forum now


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite right - Classic is set up for pods and ground coffee using the pressurised portafilter basket. Ditch the portafilter basket and get some stock 58mm ones - cheap to buy unless you want to use branded ones like VST, Strada et al. Once familiar with the machine, it's a good idea to reduce bar pressure from factory set 15bar to somewhere in the region of 9-10bar. Not difficult to do but you will need a modified portafilter with a manometer attached. There's one floating around the forum which members can borrow to complete the task.


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks TSK,

Took the chance and spent the tenner on the bsp adapter, already have some gauges

These OK for baskets?

Link

and for a bottomless portafilter

Link

Will post a want ad for a super jolly or similar soon.

Thanks


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I think that 14g is a little small for doubles, 18g is about right.

I would wait until I got a decent grinder and some experience before buying a naked portafilter.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Norvin said:


> I think that 14g is a little small for doubles, 18g is about right.
> 
> I would wait until I got a decent grinder and some experience before buying a naked portafilter.


Depends what your brew ratio is


----------

